# Disney Phone Number for Character Breakfasts



## Daverock (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Fellow Tuggers,

Want to take my grandkids to either the Disney character breakfast or dinner.  Would someone be kind enough to let me know the phone number to call?

Also which of the Disney character meals is the best.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## luv2vacation (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know know the exact number but you would call Disney Dining - should be to look it up on their website.  We went to the character breakfast at Chef Mickey's at the Contemporary Resort a couple years ago and absolutely loved it!  Food was good and characters were great!  They came around to the tables while you were eating - our 6 yo had a blast and we got TONS of pictures.


----------



## Bruce W (Oct 29, 2007)

According to the Disney Website you can call this number up to 180 days in advance for reservations at all of the restaurants.

407-WDW-DINE


----------



## klynn (Oct 29, 2007)

*toll free numbers*

1-800-828-0228

1-877-939-3732

The phone lines open at 7am eastern.

Character Dining at Liberty Tree Tavern is fun.  Also the California Grill in the Land Building is good too!


----------



## elaine (Oct 30, 2007)

*have been to many of them--post ages and gender of kids*

boys/girls? ages?  That will help us answer your question better.  Also, do you want a restaurant  inside or out of parks--hotel character meals (such as Chef Mickey's) do not require a park ticket, others do.  We did 1900 Park Fare with Cinderella at Grand Floridian so that grandparents, who were not going into the parks, could dine with us.  This worked very well.
If you are only going to Disney a few days and have off days, you might do a hotel character meal on one of those off days as a special treat. 
FYI--popular ones and those around Holidays go FAST--Christmas will be gone by now.


----------



## Lisa P (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's a website that tells of all the character meals offered, how food is served (sitdown pre-plated, family style platters or walk-up buffet), what kind of food is provided and the costs of each.

This webpage lists all the specific characters that may be seen at Disney character meals and where to go to see them.  While subject to change, if your grandkids have special, favorite characters, you may want to consider the meals where they will appear.  Princesses vs. villains and that kind of thing... it may matter more.

When our kids were younger, we enjoyed the resort locations on days when we slept in a bit and planned to spend the afternoon at a water park or the resort pools.  Enjoy!


----------



## Daverock (Oct 31, 2007)

*Character Dining*

Hi Folks,

Many thanks to those of you who helped me out by posting very valuable information.  I did call today and was able to make a reservation at Chef Mickey. 

Thankfully yours,

Dave


----------



## Blues (Oct 31, 2007)

Elaine, did you do 1900 Park Fair recently, since they remodeled?  It appears that the reviews at allears.net have gone down drastically since the remodel, so I'm wondering what your experience was.

Our 4yo granddaughter is a Cinderella freak, so I've already booked lunch at Cinderella's Royal Table for our trip in April.  I was going to also book 1900 Park Fair for dinner, since that's also a Cinderella theme, and it sounds like the stepmother and stepsisters are a real hoot.  But as I said, the reviews make it sound like the food is really bad now.  Your thoughts?  Thanks.


----------



## elaine (Oct 31, 2007)

*we went last year before remodel*

It was a buffet, very nice, one of the better ones for character meals.


----------

